# Hard core decoys



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I was thinking about buying the new hardcore full body decoys. I have heard some bad things and good things about them. These are going to be the first decoys I have ever bought. I just want to hear what people have to say with their experiences with them. thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have 1 year old Hardcore shells, very poor paint


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah thats what I have been hearing, but this one guy is going to sell them to me brand new and the 2010 model. I have read that they have fixed their paint problem.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

if there cheap enough, buy em


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

They are 90 for six. They should last if I take good care of them hopefully


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes the decoy itself is a descent looking decoy i have baught a couple dozen of the new ones when they first came out because i used to be a big fan of the hardcore line, well things have changed with these decoys to say the least the quality isnt half what it used to be the plastic feels very cheap and the paint scratches very easy and i bag all my decoys in single bags, the hardcores i use are fullbodies i do not have any experience with the floaters but i would imagine the quality would be about the same....


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

any more input would be great. thanks for telling me ur experiences with the hardcores


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I used mine for a part of last season and this entire season so far and they have held up pretty good. I am happy with them and have heard that hardcore really stands behind there 5 year paint warranty. I really like mine because space is a factor for me and these don't break the wallet for price.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I had 2 dozen of last years mode, I wasn't impressed with the movement system they have, and the paint did scuff up pretty easy. I sold all of mine and went to Bigfoots entirely, I would spend the x-tra for Bigfoots or even GHG's

Dan


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

> I would spend the x-tra for Bigfoots or even GHG's


i agree with this.... u could get some ghg lesser progrades for only about 10-20$ more a six pack there pretty much the exact same size as the hardcores the paint holds up way better and the motion system is 10 times better the motion system on the new hardcores is basically non existant unless u have 15+mph wind there is pretty much no movement at all out of them the only thing that is nice about hardcores stand/motion system compared to ghg's is the fact that it is easier to adjust ur spread because u can pickup the whole decoy with stand attatched


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

thanks, How about the NIB final approach fullbodies? I guys is offering 140 for 6. I already have four bigfoot feeders and the 6 final approach are all different styles of feeders. Do you think I should try and find some lookers and actives as well for a decent starter spread?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

My Hardcore experience has not been the best but they are not any better than the GHG paintwise. My advise is buy whatever is the best deal. I have four brands in the field now and shoot alot of geese.


----------

